# Zenith Computer Launches SmartStyle PC (Rs 20k)



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

*Zenith Computer Launches SmartStyle PC*



> *images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/88315_matter.jpg *images.techtree.com/ttimages/site/shim.gif
> 
> *images.techtree.com/ttimages/site/shim.gifZenith Computers has announced its newest *SmartStyle PC,* an all-in-one desktop that is unique in that it fits the CPU into the casing of the 17-inches LCD-TFT display.
> 
> ...


 

Sourc: TechTree

old news though ​ 
_​


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 10, 2008)

^^
imac type huh!!
wud have been better if a dvd drive had been provided but nevertheless its a nice deal for 20k.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 10, 2008)

For 20k its very good VFM. Koe mujhe gift kar do yaar


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2008)

not bad for 20k.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ Hehe Mac has got a competitor


----------



## goobimama (Apr 11, 2008)

Though everyone believes the iMac is just a piece of machinery, I would like to think it would take a pi$$ on this thing the moment it sees the likes of it.

But otherwise, this seems to be a really nice deal for home users. I will definitely recommend it (after checking out a few reviews of course).


----------



## slugger (Apr 11, 2008)

buildin dektops on a mobile plaform processor

tho i feel d HDD shud be upgrades to a 160-250 thingy considering that it is givin 1 GB of RAM

--------
a fanboy uses description of excretionary function to express his views about a system that he himself would be in no position of developing for a million years to come


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 11, 2008)

2130 ? hope this baby overclocks.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2008)

No way man. Btw i wd rather get a Acer 5315 than this


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

^Wow, now that looks good and affordable.

Btw, doesnt Apple have a patent or smthing againt such a concept?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^
haha no 

there are lot of all-in-ones like imac.. gateway, dell xps one etc..


what is there to patent except some way of shrinking stuff and copyrighting the exact design ?? 

others can shrink stuff in a different way and have a diff design


_


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 11, 2008)

There was one episode in gadget guru Ndtv which showcased Hp with the same thing eveni tagged something like pc or desktop killer . . Nice vfm . .


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 13, 2008)

Quite ok, but no optical drive..... They should think about it again


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good, I wonder how the heat dissipation and airflow is worked out and what graphics it will have?


----------

